# Coolest flash animation EVER



## Phil Elmore (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.flashplayer.com/animation/madnesscombat.html

http://www.flashplayer.com/animation/madnesscombat2.html

http://www.flashplayer.com/animation/madnesscombat3.html

http://www.flashplayer.com/animation/madnesscombat4.html


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 2, 2005)

That is one BAD little cartoon dude!


----------



## Tgace (Mar 2, 2005)

Sweeeeeet..........


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

Ah...just another average day in the hood... :lol:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 2, 2005)

Whats with the Jesus figure though??


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Whats with the Jesus figure though??



That reminds me of a guy I see begging for change off Griswold in Detroit... :ultracool


----------



## Tgace (Mar 2, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## asangria (Mar 2, 2005)

That was pretty kewl


----------



## Crom (Mar 2, 2005)

THE CHICKEN SONG! I dislike it and its in my head, aaaaaarg!


Otherwise a touching tale :whip: :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 2, 2005)

Moved to the Rec Room Entertainment per Admin decision.

 -Michael Billings
 --MT Super Moderator--


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 3, 2005)

Mod Note

Communication mixup.. Thread moved to Bar n' Grill.. Want to keep you all on your toes 

~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## Zepp (Mar 3, 2005)

Brilliant!  I love it!  It's almost as good as those Xiao Xiao animations.


----------



## kid (Mar 3, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Brilliant! I love it! It's almost as good as those Xiao Xiao animations.


What are the Xiao Xiao animations?  Do you have a link?  And i thought that these kicked butt.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 7, 2005)

Actually, after watching all 4 of these, I have to say that they're even better than the Xiao Xiao series.

But anyways, go to newgrounds.com and look up the page where it lists all of their different series.  It might also be titled as "Extreme Death Stick."


----------

